# What do I expect



## nek.93 (Jul 27, 2015)

New to surf and am gonna be in PCB in a month doing a lil surf fishing. What is gonna be biting?


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*curious*

PCB is that for Panama City Beach?:001_huh:


----------



## nek.93 (Jul 27, 2015)

That's right, actually we're prolly gonna be in St. Andrews park...


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

You down for labor day? We'll be at the St Andrews then.


----------



## nek.93 (Jul 27, 2015)

It's my wife and I's first anniversary and I've always wanted to go there so we decided camp there for a few nights, getn there the 28th of August thru the weekend so not Labor Day but hoping to get in some fishing. Never surf fished before so I was just wondering what you could catch down there now? Pompano? and Reds?


----------



## nek.93 (Jul 27, 2015)

I live about 6.5 hours from St. Andrews an the AL/MS line, so don't know anything about the surf fishing...


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Likely suspects are lady fish, blues, catfish, rays, small sharks, maybe flounder, reds. And trout.


----------



## nek.93 (Jul 27, 2015)

I hear ya, would you use a fish finder rig for reds? Like a Carolina rig with pyramid weight?


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Yes, but I hang a swivel off my main line and clip the pyramid to that.


----------



## nek.93 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ya that's what I would be doin also, thanks for tips!


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

tide pending I use:


----------

